# Ariens Classic 24 stock tire change



## garboo (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi there,

I enjoyed my first snowblower experience this winter with my economy Ariens Classic 24 and after a couple of uses I considered changing the stock tires to something more aggressive,so I ordered these Polar Pros and put them on to see if I get more traction ,as the stock tires seem bouncy and slipped alot.They are on and just waiting for snow to try them out...hope it's worth the trouble.

gar


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm surprised that it didn't come standard with those tires. Those will give you great traction.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes they look great. I've experienced this years ago with dad's old Snowbird snow blower with original tires. It would slip everywhere as I needed to push it on every little incline. Finally I grew a brain and switched them with a modern set and what a pleasure to use after that. Just like your car in the winter, if the tires are old or have a hard compound, they won't be very good on ice and snow. I'd recommend not to overly inflated them with air as the tire will have less thread contact on the ground. Max air pressure or a little less works the best in my travels around the driveway.


----------



## garboo (Dec 5, 2017)

Yeah..I think they have close to the recommended pressure (24 psi) but will reduce that to maybe 18 or so and see how they work..sad on a new machine that I felt I needed to change the tires which were probably better years ago as stock..sign of the times.

gar


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

garboo said:


> Yeah..I think they have close to the recommended pressure (24 psi) but will reduce that to maybe 18 or so and see how they work..sad on a new machine that I felt I needed to change the tires which were probably better years ago as stock..sign of the times.
> 
> gar


Do you know what the name of the tire was that you took off? The ones in the pic look like the same design as the XTrac tire which are supposed to be good.


----------



## garboo (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey Barney..I removed the stock Kenda Polar Trac tires supplied with the unit.These new tires are similar to X Tracs but I found it was
difficult to get the sizing and I spotted these 4.10 x 6 Polar Pros.I understand that they are directional as opposed to the original Polar Tracs and look like they would have more bite.It was easy enough to remove the original tires as they were not on the rim all that long of a period of time but I struggled for awhile to put the new tires on the rim and gave up and took them down the road to a tire shop.

gar


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF gar

.


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

I made the same move last fall. I love my new Carlisle Xtrac tires. Old tires were solid rubber/plastic and had worn down to where I was pushing the snowblower half the time I had considered drilling holes in the solid tires and screwing tech-screws in to stud the tires, but I'm glad I went with the Xtracs instead.

I'm also glad that I went with split rims, otherwise I'd never have gotten them on. :grin:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to the forum !


----------



## garboo (Dec 5, 2017)

Wow..that is one big difference jrcjr...must be tearing it up compared to those old bald tires/wheels..the old rims look much smaller in diameter but must be an illusion of the pic angle.


----------

